# Vostock Watch



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

I've found a Russian watch I really like. It is made by Vostock. What are these watches like? The one I like is a Toika 31 jewel automatic.


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Damian said:


> I've found a Russian watch I really like. It is made by Vostock. What are these watches like? The one I like is a Toika 31 jewel automatic.


They're great watches imo, I had a blue dialed amphibia as my first auto, but i flipped it not so long ago. The only niggles i had were that the lume on some of the markers wasn't centred and the 18mm lugs felt a bit small for the watch. But other than that i'd say go for it, i'd certainly buy another one.

Any pictures?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

For Â£30 or Â£40 they are good. Something catchy about them though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What's the price being asked for it Damian?

Any chance of a picture?


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Here are the two i'm interested in.

This is the Vostok Troika Pro at Â£59. 2416b movement, 31 jewel. 40mm case. Mineral glass. 50M WR.










The next is the Vostok Amphimbia at Â£50. Same as above except it is WR to 200m


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a few Vostok watches including one of those your interested in...










Excellent watches especially for the price, one thing you`ll have to get used to is the crown is rather wobbly when unscrewed but this is perfectly normal & nothing to worry about. BTW some of my collection are over 20 years old & are still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got a few Vostok watches including one of those your interested in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. What is the synthetic glass like on the Amphibian? Is it toughened plastic?


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Damian said:


> Cheers for that. What is the synthetic glass like on the Amphibian? Is it toughened plastic?


should be acrylic, mine was anyway. I buffed out a fair few scratches with poywatch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Five more posts Damien and you can place a "Wanted" advert in the Wanted section of the forum, you might save yourself some Â£Â£Â£s


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

JoT said:


> Five more posts Damien and you can place a "Wanted" advert in the Wanted section of the forum, you might save yourself some Â£Â£Â£s


Cheers. Maybe i'll try that.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive got two Vostok Europes and One "Boctok" all three display the endearing characteristic of starting them selves (from cold stoped) as soon as you pick them up, they really are keen self starters and keep good time within stated parameters.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got a Vostok Europe K3... very nice watch, interesting styling and keeps good time :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Damian said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Here are the two i'm interested in.
> 
> This is the Vostok Troika Pro at Â£59. 2416b movement, 31 jewel. 40mm case. Mineral glass. 50M WR.
> 
> ...


I prefer the amphibia just looks cleaner


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

i have watches in the price range 0-1000 GBP and i am still wearing the amphibia sometimes. its a classic


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

janicko said:


> i have watches in the price range 0-1000 GBP and i am still wearing the amphibia sometimes. its a classic


Just got my first and it's a gem.


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

yddraig said:


> janicko said:
> 
> 
> > i have watches in the price range 0-1000 GBP and i am still wearing the amphibia sometimes. its a classic
> ...


it is indeed. i am still looking for the right strap for this watch. nato looked like a good choice but after a while i reallised i like leather much more. now i am looking for a 18mm waterproof leather strap.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jack83 said:


> I've got a Vostok Europe K3... very nice watch, interesting styling and keeps good time :thumbsup:


I have just brought an all black Vostok Europe K3, ss braclet new with filled in papers from the German bay, Â£88. Bargain and a beautiful looking watch.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a nice Vostok Troika on the bay at the moment. http://zenitarcamera.com/1955a


----------

